# Help on what else to do and add



## liamb2324 (18 Sep 2013)

Iv had my tank set up for around 8 week now and the last few days iv started geting frustrated with it and its layout so just want help on what to add and also what to move but i no its going to be alot of messing about with having fish in it and it will disturb the soil. In the picture i dont like the look of the e. cordifolius so thinking of geting rid of it. Im going to keep the carpet but were the pieces of wood on the left are im want a few bushy plants to cover the base of the driftwood then i want some higher bushier plants what would everybody recoomend to add or change as my scaping knowledge and attemps are just s***.


----------



## Michael W (18 Sep 2013)

Some Anubas on and around the driftwood wood look just fine. The higher bushier plant could be Bolbitus heudelotii tied on the driftwood.


----------



## liamb2324 (18 Sep 2013)

The anubas sounds good. But im wanting a taller bushy plant to go behind this?


----------



## NanoJames (18 Sep 2013)

Look at Rotala, Ludwigia and Bacopa species mate. If you leave them long enough they'll get tall and might have the bushy look your wanting.
Cheers


----------



## liamb2324 (18 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the reply will have a good luck at them. Also forgot to say going to also get an external filter and put the u3 away as its just taking up room.


----------



## Henry (19 Sep 2013)

_Hygrophila_ species get nice and bushy when trimmed. _Heteranthera zosterifolia_ is another good one, and really easy to grow. C_eratopteris thalictroides _is another.


----------



## ~firefly~ (2 Oct 2013)

Hygrophila polysperma is the easiest (and bushiest) plant I've ever grown. It's easy to keep small and thick if you trim it regularly. Left unchecked, it can take over though.


----------

